

Show HN: Leapcast, a ChromeCast clone - dz0ny
https://github.com/dz0ny/leapcast

======
voltagex_
That's pretty damn cool.

Have you looked at Miracast/WiDi?

WiDi at least seems to be RTSP with some uPNP trickery over an ad-hoc wifi
connection.

~~~
dz0ny
Miracast is wireless HDMI replacement with DRM and all that stuff and as such
is nogo from the beginning. From what I read, you need special hardware
because it uses one or more wifi channels simultaneously. Anything under WIFI-
Direct will probably never work with open-source hw/sw.

~~~
voltagex_
OK, WiDi as in Intel Wireless Display, not Wifi Direct. I've played a WiDi
"stream" in VLC - it will fall back to plain old RTSP in some cases.

Intel have a GPL WiDi archive, but I haven't taken a look yet.

~~~
dz0ny
Oh, cool.

